# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  القانون الدولي وجريمة القرصنة البحرية

## أم خطاب

القانون الدولي وجريمة القرصنة البحرية
بقلم : د‏.‏ محيي الدين علي عشماوي
عضووفد مصر في مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار


أصدر مجلس الأمن بتاريخ‏2‏ ديسمبر‏2008‏ قراره الثالث برقم‏(1846)‏ الذي جدد فيه تفويضه للدولة في استخدام القوة المسلحة ضد القراصنة الذين يخطفون السفن التجارية قبالة الساحل الصومالي‏,‏ وذلك بموافقة الحكومة الانتقالية علي دخول المياه الإقليمية للصومال لمطاردة ومهاجمة القراصنة مع احترام نصوص القانون الدولي المتعلقة بالأعمال في عرض البحر‏.‏ وتنفيذا لهذا القرار قامت دول الاتحاد الأوروبي بالشروع في عملية جوية وبحرية أمام الساحل الصومالي اعتبارا من يوم الإثنين‏8‏ ديسمبر بمشاركة ست سفن حربية وطائرات مراقبة للسواحل البحرية الصومالية التي تشن منها القراصنة هجومها علي السفن التجارية‏.‏

وفي القاهرة أعلن المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء استعداد مصر للمشاركة في قوة دولية للإسهام في مكافحة القرصنة قبالة السواحل الصومالية تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة‏.‏ ولقد أصدر مجلس الأمن هذا القرار استنادا إلي سلطاته التي منحها إياه الفصل السابع من الميثاق بشأن حفظ السلم والأمن الدوليين وتفويضه في اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمنع الإخلال به‏.‏

وبالرجوع إلي قواعد وأحكام القانون الدولي البحري نجد أن جريمة القرصنة هي جريمة دولية‏.‏

ونعرض بإيجاز شديد قواعد القانون الدولي التي تجرم أعمال القرصنة البحرية وتكييفها قانونا بأنها جريمة دولية يعتبر مرتكبها مجرما ضد الإنسانية يستحق المحاكمة والعقاب ويخضع للاختصاص القضائي الدولي ومنها‏:‏

أولا‏:‏ قواعد القانون الدولي الواردة في اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار لسنة‏1982..‏ وهذه الاتفاقية تعرف القرصنة في المادة‏(101)‏ بأنها أي عمل غير قانوني من أعمال العنف أو الاحتجاز أو أي عمل سلب يرتكب لأغراض خاصة من قبل طاقم أو ركاب سفينة خاصة أو طائرة خاصة‏,‏ ويكون موجها في أعالي البحار‏,‏ ضد سفينة أو طائرة أخري‏,‏ أو ضد أشخاص أو ممتلكات علي ظهر تلك السفينة أو علي متن تلك الطائرة‏,‏ أو ضد سفينة أو طائرة أو أشخاص أو ممتلكات في مكان يقع خارج ولاية أية دولة‏.‏

أما المادة‏(105)‏ من الاتفاقية فقد تضمنت النص الخاص بمبدأ الاختصاص العالمي لمحاكمة مرتكبي جرائم القرصنة البحرية‏,‏ الذي أكده نص قرار مجلس الأمن الثالث السالف الذكر‏,‏ والذي جاء نصها كما يلي‏:‏ يجوز لكل دولة في أعالي البحار‏,‏ أو في أي مكان آخر خارج ولاية أية دولة‏,‏ أن تضبط أية سفينة أو طائرة قرصنة‏,‏ أو أية سفينة أو طائرة أخذت بطريق القرصنة وكانت واقعة تحت سيطرة القراصنة‏,‏ وأن تقبض علي من فيها من الأشخاص وتضبط ما فيها من الممتلكات‏.‏ ولمحاكم الدولة التي قامت بعملية الضبط أن تقرر ما يفرض من العقوبات‏,‏ كما أن لها أن تحدد الإجراء الذي يتخذ بشأن السفن أو الطائرات أو الممتلكات‏,‏ مع مراعاة حقوق الغير من المتصرفين بحسن نية‏.‏ وهذان الاختصاصان يشملان حق الملاحقة وحق القبض وحق الاعتقال وحق محاكمة وتوقيع العقوبة علي مرتكب جرائم القرصنة البحرية‏,‏ سواء في أعالي البحار أو في البحر الإقليمي وفي عرض المياه الممتدة علي طول امتداد سواحل الدول التي تجتازها سفن وقوارب القراصنة‏,‏ وذلك علي النحو الذي يحدث حاليا علي امتداد السواحل الصومالية‏.‏

ثانيا‏:‏ قواعد القانون الدولي العام التي تضمنتها معاهدة‏1988‏ الخاصة بالأعمال غير المشروعة التي يتم اقترافها في البحار‏..‏ التي منها جريمة القرصنة البحرية التي ترتكبها العصابات الدولية ضد السفن في أعالي البحار وفي المياه الإقليمية للدولة التي تجيز مكافحة هذه الجريمة وملاحقة مرتكبيها والقبض عليهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمات الجنائية وإصدار العقوبات ضد مرتكبيها‏.‏

ثالثا‏:‏ قواعد القانون الدولي العام التي تضمنتها المعاهدات الدولية المتعلقة بسلامة النقل البحري‏..‏ للركاب والبضائع التي تنقلها السفن التجارية عبر البحار والمتعلقة بالمحافظة علي الأمن البحري والبروتوكولات واللوائح الخاصة بالسلامة البحرية والبحث والإنقاذ في البحار‏.‏

رابعا‏:‏ قواعد القانون الدولي العام التي تضمنتها المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية والثنائية المبرمة بين الدول بشأن تجريم أعمال الإرهاب الدولية‏..‏ ومحاكمة مرتكبيها ومعاقبتهم‏,‏ وذلك باعتبار أن جريمة القرصنة البحرية عمل من أعمال الإرهاب‏.‏

خامسا‏:‏ التشريعات والقوانين البحرية الإقليمية والوطنية وقوانين العقوبات التي تصدرها الدول‏..‏ وتجرم أعمال القرصنة البحرية لاسيما التي ترتكب في المياه الإقليمية التابعة للاختصاص القضائي الوطني والمحلي للدول التي توجه ضمن سفن تلك الدول وتشمل الاستيلاء علي هذه السفن وسلب محتوياتها والاستيلاء علي البضائع التي تحملها السفن التجارية وتطالب العصابات بدفع دية مالية مقابل الإفراج عنها وإلا استمر حجزها وما تحمله من أشخاص وتجارة ثم تدميرها إذا لم يتم الاستجابة لمطالب القراصنة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم‏,‏ وهذه التشريعات والقوانين تمنح السلطات القضائية المحلية حق القبض والاعتقال والمحاكمة والمعاقبة لمرتكبي جرائم القرصنة البحرية ومشاركيهم في أراضي الدولة المعتدي عليها وأمام محاكمها الوطنية القضائية‏.‏

سادسا‏:‏ ميثاق المحكمة الجنائية الدولية في روما الذي تضمن توصيف الأعمال غير المشروعة‏..‏ التي تنطبق في أحد أنواعها علي جريمة القرصنة البحرية‏.‏
‏
*‏ الإجراءات العاجلة المطلوبة من المجتمع الدولي لمواجهة جرائم القرصنة البحرية والقضاء عليها‏:‏

ـ قيام مجلس الأمن والجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بالدعوة إلي عقد مؤتمر دولي بشأن وضع معاهدة دولية بحرية جديدة تتضمن قواعد القانون الدولي الخاصة بتعريف جريمة القرصنة البحرية‏,‏ وتجريم الأفعال غير المشروعة المكونة لها‏,‏ وملاحقة مرتكبيها‏,‏ ووضع نصوص جنائية لعقابهم‏,‏ ووضع قواعد التعاون الدولي بين جميع الدول من أجل اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للقضاء علي هذه الجريمة نهائيا والدعوة إلي انضمام دول العالم إلي هذه المعاهدة والتوقيع والتصديق عليها لتكون ملزمة للكافة‏.‏

ـ قيام المنظمات البحرية المعنية بالسلامة والأمن البحري وتنظيم حرية الملاحة في أعالي البحار التي منها المنظمة البحرية الدولية والمكتب البحري الدولي وغرفة الملاحة الدولية بالتعاون فيما بينها‏,‏ وإصدار اللوائح البحرية التي تتضمن القواعد الملزمة للسفن بشأن تأمين وسلامة الملاحة وتأمين النقل التجاري البحري‏,‏ وحماية السفن التجارية من التعرض لأعمال القرصنة البحرية‏,‏ وفرض العقوبات علي السفن التي لا تشارك أو تمتنع عن المساعدة والإنقاذ في حالة تعرض السفن لأعمال القرصنة البحرية‏.‏

ـ وضع استراتيجية وسياسة دائمتين للتعاون الدولي والتنسيق بين أنشطة الأساطيل الحربية البحرية التابعة لحلف الناتو وغيرها من الدول التابعة للدول الآسيوية التي لها مصالح حيوية في التجارة البحرية وضرورات حمايتها مثل الصين واليابان والهند‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي السفن الحربية والأساطيل التابعة للدول التي لها سواحل في منطقة أنشطة القرصنة البحرية‏,‏ وذلك لملاحقتها والقبض علي مرتكبيها والقضاء علي هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة‏.‏

وفي تحرك عاجل ومطلوب فإن دول العالم مدعوة إلي التنسيق مع الحكومة الانتقالية في الصومال وإمدادها بما يلزم من مساعدات لتمكينها من منع وملاحقة القراصنة الصوماليين من رعاياها والعصابات الدولية المشاركة معهم الذين ينطلقون من أراضيها ومن مياهها الإقليمية‏,‏ وذلك تنفيذا لقرار مجلس الأمن رقم‏(1846)‏ الصادر في هذا الشأن‏


 منقول
as

----------


## دنياي

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا الموضوع ولكن طمعنا بالمزيد وانتم أهلا لذلك

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورين كثيرا

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمرور

----------


## الطاهر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . تحية طيبة و شكرا على المجهود



> القانون الدولي وجريمة القرصنة البحرية
> بقلم : د‏.‏ محيي الدين علي عشماوي
> عضووفد مصر في مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة لقانون البحار
> 
> 
> أصدر مجلس الأمن بتاريخ‏2‏ ديسمبر‏2008‏ قراره الثالث برقم‏(1846)‏ الذي جدد فيه تفويضه للدولة في استخدام القوة المسلحة ضد القراصنة الذين يخطفون السفن التجارية قبالة الساحل الصومالي‏,‏ وذلك بموافقة الحكومة الانتقالية علي دخول المياه الإقليمية للصومال لمطاردة ومهاجمة القراصنة مع احترام نصوص القانون الدولي المتعلقة بالأعمال في عرض البحر‏.‏ وتنفيذا لهذا القرار قامت دول الاتحاد الأوروبي بالشروع في عملية جوية وبحرية أمام الساحل الصومالي اعتبارا من يوم الإثنين‏8‏ ديسمبر بمشاركة ست سفن حربية وطائرات مراقبة للسواحل البحرية الصومالية التي تشن منها القراصنة هجومها علي السفن التجارية‏.‏
> 
> وفي القاهرة أعلن المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء استعداد مصر للمشاركة في قوة دولية للإسهام في مكافحة القرصنة قبالة السواحل الصومالية تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة‏.‏ ولقد أصدر مجلس الأمن هذا القرار استنادا إلي سلطاته التي منحها إياه الفصل السابع من الميثاق بشأن حفظ السلم والأمن الدوليين وتفويضه في اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمنع الإخلال به‏.‏
> 
> ...

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للمرور

----------


## kura

جزاكم الله الف خير عن هذا الموضوع ولكن طمعنا بالمزيد وانتم أهلا لذلك

----------

